# AmmoniaBurn victim FINAL



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

the old pixes...(last month)


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

and tadda..... here he is now!
as of Jan 17, 2004.
He made it to the main tank!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

and shoals to his big buddies....


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

and takes his part of the frenzy too!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome news. that's great that he made it and is shoaling/eating well.

Joe


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

glad he made it..I lost hope but this teaches me not to loose hope..good job


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Alright, great to see him all healed up.

Nice work on taking care of your fish. I hope it grows nice and plump for you.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Good to hear that he's doing fine.


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

glad to hear that pare!!









peace!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet congrats


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very impressive - good job, camotekid


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

man thats awsome he made it thoes first pictures look bad


----------

